# Time Capsules/Letters



## chriss (Jun 13, 2013)

So I just received a Time Capsule from one of my villagers and was asked not to open it and just bury it i the ground.

Made me wonder, would you guys do? Would you open the package/letter or just fulfill their quest without snooping?
Sometimes the curiosity is too much and I give in hah


----------



## Sazie (Jun 13, 2013)

lol I would bury it, he/she might get mad if ya snoop D:


----------



## Jamie (Jun 13, 2013)

I just had the same thing. I buried it in the ground, then told the villager I buried it. They were happy, but no reward. I went back and dug up the time capsule, opened it, and got a modern dresser. When I went back to said villager, she was all disappointed that I'd opened it, and took the now unburyable capsule back.

I'm wondering if I'd just left it buried, if maybe the next day she would have given me a reward?


----------



## chriss (Jun 13, 2013)

Jamie said:


> I just had the same thing. I buried it in the ground, then told the villager I buried it. They were happy, but no reward. I went back and dug up the time capsule, opened it, and got a modern dresser. When I went back to said villager, she was all disappointed that I'd opened it, and took the now unburyable capsule back.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'd just left it buried, if maybe the next day she would have given me a reward?



Hmm...yeah I think they give you a reward later because when you tell them you've buried it, they don't give you any reward.


----------



## Jamie (Jun 13, 2013)

chriss said:


> Hmm...yeah I think they give you a reward later because when you tell them you've buried it, they don't give you any reward.



I think so. I was just too darn curious!


----------



## Itashie (Jun 13, 2013)

I just read about this on a ACNL guide:
"Villagers may ask you to bury a Time Capsule.  After you dig a hole, select 
the Time Capsule from your letter inventory to bury it.  The next day, the 
ground "X" will disappear.  After two weeks, three weeks, or 30 days, it will 
reappear.  Dig up the Time Capsule, and return it to the villager."

Hope it helps.


----------



## AmbearRae (Jun 13, 2013)

Your animals will get really upset if you open it up before them!! Make sure to let them open it.


----------



## Vanilla (Jun 27, 2013)

I just accidentally opened the one I was given to bury.    Dang it!  I feel bad.  lol


----------



## stalesfo (Jun 27, 2013)

@ Vanilla-don't worry, I did the same thing! xD Lionel gave me one to bury, so I tried but the option wasn't available; so I just opened it. I got a lame t-shirt. He seemed a little disappointed but not devestated or anything lol


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 27, 2013)

When I was playing the Japanese version I opened the capsule. I had no clue what it was lol


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 27, 2013)

I've had two villagers request that I bury time capsules.

The first one was in the ground for two weeks before it reappeared. I thought it was a fossil, so I dug it up, and I was like, "Uh oh, better bury this again." But it wouldn't let me bury it, so I just took the present and tossed it.

The second one, I accidentally pressed 'read' instead of 'bury', and that ruined it.

I wish there was more in-game clarification on this stuff...


----------



## Banicakes (Jun 27, 2013)

I buried it :3 but only cause Lobo asked me to <3~


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> I've had two villagers request that I bury time capsules.
> 
> The first one was in the ground for two weeks before it reappeared. I thought it was a fossil, so I dug it up, and I was like, "Uh oh, better bury this again." But it wouldn't let me bury it, so I just took the present and tossed it.
> 
> ...



Once you dig it back up(after it re-appears) you take it back to the person that requested you bury it. They'll open it and will either ask you if you want whatever is inside or just give you something else as a reward.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Once you dig it back up(after it re-appears) you take it back to the person that requested you bury it. They'll open it and will either ask you if you want whatever is inside or just give you something else as a reward.



How was I supposed to know that I was supposed to take it to the villager? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> How was I supposed to know that I was supposed to take it to the villager? That's ridiculous.


Cause it's their time capsule so it's common courtesy to give it back.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 27, 2013)

Would be cool... if we can gift our own Time Capsule to a Best Friend & the longer it stays buried, the more epic the item (obviously, it's Time-travel resistant).


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 27, 2013)

I purposefully open it if its being asked by a villager I dislike


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 27, 2013)

Bury it and complete the request.


----------



## Kookabura (Jun 27, 2013)

Apollo asked me to bury it, but I wasn't paying enough attention and just saw it was in my letter inventory. He didn't tell me where to bury it, so I opened the letter thinking it was directions on where to bury it... it wasn't.


----------



## Pickles (Jul 17, 2013)

Ha! I thought maybe a friend had dug up and kept the last capsule I buried! Good to know I don't have a thief on my list  I had no idea they disappeared. Well now, though... that villager is gone, so I assume that capsule will never reappear?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 17, 2013)

Just Buried Cherry's
Buried Drago's last week, but hes moved out :L


----------



## Farobi (Jul 17, 2013)

Pango gave me a time capsule, which I buried. She then left unexpectedly. Will I be able to retrieve the item sometime in the future?


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 17, 2013)

the cross thing has already disappeared.. will they really want it back?


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 17, 2013)

I buried the first one, still not come back which is fine.  I got one from Tangy, but as mentioned, I didn't have the option to bury this one.  So I opened it, got a nasty coloured T shirt thing and Tangy never even mentioned it when I spoke to her next...


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 17, 2013)

A few days ago Mira asked me to bury a time capsule but I accidentally opened it and she was upset with me. 
Pate also asked me to bury a time capsule two weeks ago and then she asked me to dig it up for her yesterday so I gave it to her and it was a t shirt!! she ended up giving it to me as a thankyou.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 17, 2013)

My villagers just dig it up the next day.  At least, it's gone.  But I never realized it would reappear again!  Thanks for that, Itashie!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 17, 2013)

kindaichi83 said:


> the cross thing has already disappeared.. will they really want it back?



I'd think so. After the star of the one I was asked to bury disappeared - like a few weeks after - I was asked to dig it up and bring it back. So just leave it. They'll probably ask for it back pretty soon(ish)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 17, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Pango gave me a time capsule, which I buried. She then left unexpectedly. Will I be able to retrieve the item sometime in the future?


Probably. If you're like me you won't even remember that the star is the time capsule and not a fossil/pitfall.


kindaichi83 said:


> the cross thing has already disappeared.. will they really want it back?


Whenever you dig it back up yeah they'll want.


CharityDiary said:


> How was I supposed to know that I was supposed to take it to the villager? That's ridiculous.



Yeah it was kind of silly, when it showed again I just took it to them on the off chance I needed to rebury it or something.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 17, 2013)

I buried it.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 17, 2013)

Diana made me bury one as soon as she moved to my town. I buried it, the mark disappeared and it never appeared again... ; v ;


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 17, 2013)

I've buried one for Clyde and one for Caroline. Clyde showed me what was in his and gave me the item after I dug it up, and Caroline moved out before she got hers. Villagers who move out send you a letter and ask you to get them, so you keep it and the item.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 17, 2013)

I buried one for Pierce a while back, maybe a few weeks ago or something. He hasn't asked for it yet, though.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 17, 2013)

I've buried these so many times and somehow they disappear!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 18, 2013)

I buried it next to my house for conveniency and I expanded my house
Sndbf ejsks


----------

